Ask HN: What text editor you use for coding? - pyeu
======
seanmcdirmid
Butterflies! No, really, just VS Code ATM.

------
Chamuco1198
Eclipse for Java, vim for anything else.

------
mindcrime
Mostly Eclipse, sometimes Emacs.

------
billconan
Sublime text. And qtcreator

------
taylodl
For Java: NetBeans

For everything else: emacs

------
TomMarius
VS Code

------
BackwardSpy
emacs as of ~2 years now.

I'm a total convert!

------
montrose
vi

~~~
dozzie
You're a really tough guy, doing without syntax highlighting and even half of
the keyboard. I need Vim for my work.

